# Service Engine Soon light question on 335d



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> In my experience with cars, things don't fix themselves. I'd take it in, if simply to get something on the record about the light coming on. Just in case it turns into some recurring on/off issue.


That's what I am thinking. Will get back with an update.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Penguin said:


> I believe it is only the diesels that have dipsticks in the U.S. market. My 2010 X35d has both a dipstick and the idrive level indicator.


My 335d with Nav and idrive has no electronic oil level only a dip stick.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

Based on my reading for some reason the 335d will occasionally throw an SES light event in it's stock state. This is almost never seen on the stock 335i. The SES light will "reset" after, IIRC, 4 or 5 start cycles. The condition that caused the SES will be stored in the DDE computer and can be read by BMW service or those owners with a code reader. I wouldn't worry about it, but do take in for your service appointment. Drive normally until then.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

O*YEAAH said:


> Based on my reading for some reason the 335d will occasionally throw an SES light event in it's stock state. This is almost never seen on the stock 335i. The SES light will "reset" after, IIRC, 4 or 5 start cycles. The condition that caused the SES will be stored in the DDE computer and can be read by BMW service or those owners with a code reader. I wouldn't worry about it, but do take in for your service appointment. Drive normally until then.


The one time I had an SES light, it was not sporadic and was for a bad sensor. I am not 100% sold that everyone who has had randoms was truly looking at the SES but instead the ! light.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

cssnms said:


> Well w/5k mi my d, the damn SES light came on last week. I called and scheduled an appt for Monday am. However, yesteday got in the car and the SES light is now out?! In light of the causes I've read about here would you recommend I still drop it off at the dealer tomorrow even though my light is out?


Chris.

I was getting the SES light on occasion but it always reset itself after a restart, so I just waited until my first service at 13k.

Turns out it was just the computer bug so they updated the software to the latest version and has been good ever since, I'm at 22k now.:thumbup:

I just bought a new Garmin 3790LMT and ordered the ECOroute HD. Installed it this evening and checked what codes had been stored. It found none but did say I was due for emission check, whatever that means. My next scheduled service is at 26k, so in about 3 months from now.

This new Garmin device is pretty cool, it will show you what codes are thrown and what they mean, and you can reset them as well. Plus it adds a gauge option to your GPS display and reads directly from the OBD port via bluetooth.

I'll be playing with it for next few days and post photos as well as my impression.


----------



## bayarea2007 (May 20, 2010)

Last time my SES light came, they hunted it down to two bad NOx sensors. Given the emission control system is new for this car, we probably will see a few SES cases due to malfunction of emission related components.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> Chris.
> 
> I was getting the SES light on occasion but it always reset itself after a restart, so I just waited until my first service at 13k.
> 
> ...


Turns out it was throwing fault code 4D-35 as a result of a clogged metering module. It was cleaned per the SIB. Apparently according to the SA this issue was also contributing the soot problem - let's hope so.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Yellow Service Engine Soon (SES) light came on last night at 9200 miles. The car had 1st service/oil change last month. I checked the usual gas cap issue and restarted the car 7-8 times but still comes on. :dunno: I will make an appt today.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been dealing with a turn signal out warning for a week or so now. Not been too motivated to find the time to get the car in for it and been wanting to verify with them that such things are covered under the warranty. It is one of my rear ones and it has become really dim and then of course is doing a fast blinking.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I have been dealing with a turn signal out warning for a week or so now. Not been too motivated to find the time to get the car in for it and been wanting to verify with them that such things are covered under the warranty. It is one of my rear ones and it has become really dim and then of course is doing a fast blinking.


Not sure if you have LED lights on yours, but if you do SIB630610 may be helpful.
"....
SUBJECT
LEDs in Rear Lamp Inoperative
MODEL
E90 (3 Series) from August 31, 2008 to February 2, 2010
SITUATION
The LEDs (Light Emitting Diodes) in the outer left or outer right rear lamp are inoperative. Affected are the
LEDs for the parking lamp/tail lamp or the turn signals. No Check Control message is displayed.
CAUSE
Corrosion of an internal connection within the tail lamp
CORRECTION
Replace both outer rear lamps (left and right), even if only one side is inoperative. Refer to Repair Instruction
REP 63 21 180.
All lamps are to be retained intact by the dealer, awaiting either:
A parts 1. return request to send parts to BMW
An indication to scrap the parts based on information provided in the dealer's scrap report, at which time the parts are to be destroyed to prevent reuse.
....."


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> Not sure if you have LED lights on yours, but if you do SIB630610 may be helpful.


Thanks, I do think they might be LEDs and certainly falls within that build date range. I will eventually get it to them, need to first deal with getting my truck looked at again.


----------



## Moxie (Jul 26, 2010)

stoked335d said:


> Yellow Service Engine Soon (SES) light came on last night at 9200 miles. The car had 1st service/oil change last month. I checked the usual gas cap issue and restarted the car 7-8 times but still comes on. :dunno: I will make an appt today.


Mine came on twice. The first time, the weekend after we bought the car, the dealer did a software update. The second time, a couple months ago, the car reset itself after 2-3 days & the dealer said it was fine & didn't do anything. All has been well since....knock wood.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Update: Took the d into service today. The SA said it is some kind of filter with DEF that is partially clogged. The SES is reset but need to go in tomorrow for replacement when the part is in. I'll provide the exact code etc when it is fixed. 

I bought all my diesel fuel from Shell where they get fuel almost everyday and only 2 times from Hess recently. It could be coincidence but I'll stop buying from Hess.


----------



## krsabs (Apr 22, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> Thanks, I do think they might be LEDs and certainly falls within that build date range. I will eventually get it to them, need to first deal with getting my truck looked at again.


I think you have a resistance problem, probably a loose or more likely corroded ground, and tlak's SIB mentions corrosion too. Don't know how moist it is where you are, but I know folks with beemers in moist areas like Louisiana have to clean and dielectric grease their electrical connections all over their bikes every year or two otherwise they run into problems.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

stoked335d said:


> Update: Took the d into service today. The SA said it is some kind of filter with DEF that is partially clogged. The SES is reset but need to go in tomorrow for replacement when the part is in. I'll provide the exact code etc when it is fixed.
> 
> I bought all my diesel fuel from Shell where they get fuel almost everyday and only 2 times from Hess recently. It could be coincidence but I'll stop buying from Hess.


If it is a filter for the DEF then why would fuel selection matter at all? I thought they were two separate systems with the DEF being injected into the exhaust stream and neither liquids ever coming into contact with one another.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

krsabs said:


> I think you have a resistance problem, probably a loose or more likely corroded ground, and tlak's SIB mentions corrosion too. Don't know how moist it is where you are, but I know folks with beemers in moist areas like Louisiana have to clean and dielectric grease their electrical connections all over their bikes every year or two otherwise they run into problems.


It gets very humid here although we have been in a fraught for awhile now. But I am sure Lake Houston across the street still helps with high moisture levels in the air at home. I will eventually take the car in for this, just not high on my list of things to do.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> If it is a filter for the DEF then why would fuel selection matter at all? I thought they were two separate systems with the DEF being injected into the exhaust stream and neither liquids ever coming into contact with one another.


You are probably right.

The receipt says "Replaced fault metering valve as per bulletin". I had to go back to work right away so didn't have time to get more detailed info.


----------



## hyperation (Mar 5, 2011)

Not sure if it is okay to revive this thread. But I got the SES light today on my 335d also, called in for service, hopefully it's nothing major.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine came on yesterday on the way to work and was still on at the end of the work day. But did cycle off after I picked up the kids. Having had time though to try and run the codes on it. Figure if it continues this week or if I run the codes and see something then I will schedule to take it in.


----------



## hyperation (Mar 5, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> Mine came on yesterday on the way to work and was still on at the end of the work day. But did cycle off after I picked up the kids. Having had time though to try and run the codes on it. Figure if it continues this week or if I run the codes and see something then I will schedule to take it in.


What do you mean by running the codes?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

hyperation said:


> What do you mean by running the codes?


I bought a BT cable after all the issues I had with the service department at the first dealership I was going to. So every time I take the car in for anything I first "run codes" with that so I can see if anything is in there. I have not had a chance though to get to it this week and the light thus far appears to been just a Monday thing.


----------



## gator_babito (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, I have had the SES light on 3 times in the last 2 months, went to the dealership 3 times already and they told me exactly what they told you and replaced the "faulty" emission control sensors and sent me back after keeping my car for 4 days because they had to wait for the parts to arrive from somewhere. Now, after driving around town for a week, the light is back for the 4th time. I am actually sick of running around the dealership. When I bought this 335D in 2009 Dec. (the 2010 model) and paid a bundle for it ($46K), I assumed I won't be spending my time in the dealership this often except for once a year service. That's not to be though. After reading the problems described on this forum for the 335D, I am wondering if it was even worth getting it. I only have 28K miles in 3.5years now, the car however drives very well as expected from a BMW.

Other than the gas cap solution and the emission control sensor replacement solution, both of which don't seem to be a solution for me, has anyone heard of another solution? Very much appreciate your inputs.

thanks

gb


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

You might want to get your SA to replace the DDE as my D's repeated SES went away after that was replaced.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

gator_babito said:


> Hi, I have had the SES light on 3 times in the last 2 months, went to the dealership 3 times already and they told me exactly what they told you and replaced the "faulty" emission control sensors and sent me back after keeping my car for 4 days because they had to wait for the parts to arrive from somewhere. Now, after driving around town for a week, the light is back for the 4th time. I am actually sick of running around the dealership. When I bought this 335D in 2009 Dec. (the 2010 model) and paid a bundle for it ($46K), I assumed I won't be spending my time in the dealership this often except for once a year service. That's not to be though. After reading the problems described on this forum for the 335D, I am wondering if it was even worth getting it. I only have 28K miles in 3.5years now, the car however drives very well as expected from a BMW.
> 
> Other than the gas cap solution and the emission control sensor replacement solution, both of which don't seem to be a solution for me, has anyone heard of another solution? Very much appreciate your inputs.
> 
> ...


Gator, where are you located? If near me (Weston) I'd be happy to scan your SES code and at least tell you WTF, over.

It could be something really minor you need not get worked up about.


----------



## gator_babito (Jun 25, 2010)

DC-IT said:


> You might want to get your SA to replace the DDE as my D's repeated SES went away after that was replaced.


Actually, I told them to replace the DDE as a possible solution this time I took it (yesterday) and they got back to me saying they will only do BMW authorized replacements/repairs. DDE replacement involves replacing the computer apparently and they won't do it unless BMW North America authorizes it. Apparently, the error code they are getting is not telling them to replace the DDE. So much for that! I have to wait to find out what the error code is this time around.

Does anyone know what the lemon law in Florida entails? I am wondering if I got a lemon.

gb


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

gator_babito said:


> Actually, I told them to replace the DDE as a possible solution this time I took it (yesterday) and they got back to me saying they will only do BMW authorized replacements/repairs. DDE replacement involves replacing the computer apparently and they won't do it unless BMW North America authorizes it. Apparently, the error code they are getting is not telling them to replace the DDE. So much for that! I have to wait to find out what the error code is this time around.
> 
> Does anyone know what the lemon law in Florida entails? I am wondering if I got a lemon.
> 
> gb


Gator, read my post above.:tsk:


----------



## Sub Driver (Mar 24, 2011)

*Brake fluid low warning*

2011 335d with 59,265 miles. 
Got a Service Engine Soon (SES) and a red warning for brake fluid level. No indication of any leaks and brake fluid level was ~ mid point between max & min marks on reservior. Decided based on mileage, since we bought it new, to change brake pads. I was surprised that all pads were probably only worn down at most 25% of pad thickness. The driver side front and passenger side rear brake wear senors were no where near coming in contact with the rotors. I was able to reuse both wear sensors and all rotors were very smooth so did not change out but did not mic their thickness.
Went ahead and replaced all pads and with new pads the brake fluid level returned to just below max line.
Also verified the brake fluid float switch was properly working with an ohmmeter.
Reset front & rear brake pad indication to 60,000 miles and the brake fluid level warning.
No other highlighted warning icons BUT SES light has not cleared.


----------



## gator_babito (Jun 25, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if SES light comes on due to loose contact of some kind!!! yes..., I have had the SES light on now for month and when I took it to the dealership, yes, I took it to the dealership despite the 4 year 50K mile warrant having expired last year (I only have 46K miles on the car and I am the first owner), the dealership said it has a faulty glow plug!!! Really, with just 46K miles and living in Fliorida and getting the glow plug not functioning within 5 years of driving just 46K miles!! Dealership said that it will cost me $652 to have it fixed! Just had a $2K+ job done for carbon deposit cleaning which caused SES light to come on and now this....Long story short, I am still ignoring the SES and driving, the car drives perfect, no hassles. Should I simply ignore the SES. Also, every day, the door open light pops up randomly while I am driving with all doors secured. I told them about the door light problem and they couldn't find the problem. Hence, I am wondering if there is some loose contact even with the SES like my door open light!! I think the more electronics a car has the more unreliable it gets with regards to the electronics!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Consider that it may be a fixed fraction and/or rate of the electronic systems components, say 0.01, or 0.01 per year.

My previous comparatively simple car had one passenger door security switch fail shut in thirteen years.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Sub Driver said:


> ...
> 
> No other highlighted warning icons BUT SES light has not cleared.


Brake fluid low doesn't activate the Service ENGINE Light. Something else is wrong.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

gator_babito said:


> Hi, I have had the SES light on 3 times in the last 2 months, went to the dealership 3 times already and they told me exactly what they told you and replaced the "faulty" emission control sensors and sent me back after keeping my car for 4 days because they had to wait for the parts to arrive from somewhere. Now, after driving around town for a week, the light is back for the 4th time. I am actually sick of running around the dealership. When I bought this 335D in 2009 Dec. (the 2010 model) and paid a bundle for it ($46K), I assumed I won't be spending my time in the dealership this often except for once a year service. That's not to be though. After reading the problems described on this forum for the 335D, I am wondering if it was even worth getting it. I only have 28K miles in 3.5years now, the car however drives very well as expected from a BMW.
> 
> Other than the gas cap solution and the emission control sensor replacement solution, both of which don't seem to be a solution for me, has anyone heard of another solution? Very much appreciate your inputs.
> 
> ...


Short tripping?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

This is kind of a screwed up thread: the OP started the thread about 5 years ago, but was recently revived by someone else having SEL problems. Another piggy-back happened 6 months ago, and replies to Gator and the other guy are being interspersed and are making the thread really hard to follow... The thread is rivaling SEL's for complexity!:rofl:


----------

